# Rollenspiel für Einsteiger



## jakeroswell (25. Oktober 2012)

*Rollenspiel für Einsteiger*

Hi,

ich suche ein Rollenspiel, das nicht zu komplex ist, um etwas in das Genre hineinzufinden. 
Meine erste Rollenspielerfahrung war HdRO mit einem Kumpel, da kam ich bis Lvl 42 mit dem Main Char. Allerdings nur mit Unterstützung meines Kumpels. Scheinbar habe ich mich damals auch verskillt, da ich alleine gegen Gegner meines Levels kaum eine Chance hatte. Ich habe dann noch Gothic 1 versucht, aber bald wieder aufgegeben. Nun habe ich Mass Effect angefangen, da mich die Geschichte interessiert, aber da hab ich nach Kapitel eins aufgegeben, da es mir einfach zu komplex erschien. 

Kann auch sein, dass ich einfach zu doof für Rollenspiele bin, ich hab keine Ahnung. Ich würde halt gern ins Genre reinkommen, da mich Rollenspiele schon immer faszinierten.

Ich hoffe ich hab euch genügend Hinweise gegeben, was ich suche.

MfG
jakeroswell


----------



## Gast1669461003 (25. Oktober 2012)

Mein Ratschlag an dich wäre, einfach nicht so schnell aufzugeben und dran zu bleiben, ggf. noch einmal von vorn anzufangen, wenn du dich an einer frühen Stelle schon überfordert fühlst. Außerdem evtl. niedrigere Schwierigkeitsgrade zu wählen und alle Spielhilfen einzuschalten, wenn möglich. Übung macht den Meister.

Wenn dir Action-Rollenspiele wie Mass Effect, die im Laufe der Serie immer mehr Rollenspiel-Anteile verlieren schon überfordern, dürfte die Auswahl doch recht klein sein. Du könntest es mal mit Risen versuchen. Ist quasi wie Gothic, aber hat den Vorteil, dass die Steuerung zeitgemäß ist und du dich weniger darauf konzentrieren musst, diese zu beherrschen. Dürfte auch nicht ganz so komplex sein, wie die eigentliche Gothic-Reihe, nimmt sich aber nicht viel.

Oder aber Deus Ex - Human Revolution, auch wenn das Original deutlich, deutlich besser ist, jedoch auch um einiges komplexer. Der Rollenspiel-Anteil ist ähnlich wie beim ersten Mass Effect, jedoch musst du dich nicht um Begleiter kümmern, kannst dich nicht großartig verskillen und zur Not einfach die Waffe zücken.


----------



## Enisra (25. Oktober 2012)

ME Komplex? Ähm, *hust* naja
Also ich würde ja irgendwo eher sagen das viel zu schnell aufgibts und dich nicht wirklich mit den Statuswerten oder den ganzen Hilfefunktionen wie Auto-leveling


----------



## TrinityBlade (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass ich mich bei Mass Effect 1 auch erst mal 10-15 Stunden durchbeißen musste, bis ich die Mechanik des Spiels wirklich verstanden hatte. Das ist leider ein Problem vieler Rollenspiele: Entweder man wendet noch vor Spielbeginn viel Zeit auf, um Informationen über das Spielsystem einzuholen, oder man macht am Anfang des Spiels viele ärgerliche Fehler.

Als relativ einsteigerfreundlich ist mir _Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning_ in Erinnerung geblieben. Da ist man nicht auf eine Klasse festgelegt, kann die Talent- und Fertigkeitspunkte jederzeit bei NPCs zurücksetzen lassen und allgemein ist das Spiel nicht besonders anspruchsvoll. Man sollte sich aber auf ein actionorientiertes Kampfsystem und ziemlich belanglose Nebenquests einstellen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ME Komplex? Ähm, *hust* naja
> Also ich würde ja irgendwo eher sagen das viel zu schnell aufgibts und dich nicht wirklich mit den Statuswerten oder den ganzen Hilfefunktionen wie Auto-leveling


 Dito.
Ich selbst habs auch nicht so mit sehr komplexen RPGs, aber ME ist noch mit das Einsteiger-Freundlichste seiner Zunft, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2012)

ich würds vielleicht mal mit einem japanischen rollenspiel versuchen.
die sind meist weitaus linearer. 
dummerweise gibt da auf dem pc nicht so sonderlich viel.
du kannst dir mal die beiden y's-teile anschauen. die gibts bei steam relativ billig. hab sie allerdings selbst noch nicht gespielt.

ansonsten: wie wärs mit diablo oder torchlight?


----------



## Mothman (25. Oktober 2012)

Mit einem Rollenspiel muss man sich immer etwas mehr beschäftigen, als mit einem Shooter (z.B.). 
Aber die Mechaniken sind nicht grundlegend anders von RPG zu RPG. Also ob etwas "einsteigerfreundlich" ist oder nicht, ist nicht immer einfach so zu beantworten. Kommt immer drauf an, wie sehr man bereit ist, sich in ein Spiel reinzufinden. 
Einarbeitungszeit wirst du bei jedem Rollenspiel haben.

Da du schriebst, dass du "HdRO" gespielt hast (also ein Online-RPG) würde ich dir noch "Guild Wars 2" empfehlen. Da wirst du zwar anfangs auch erschlagen mit Symbolen und Informationen. Aber wenn du dir ein paar Stunden Zeit nimmst, begreifst du das schnell. Und dann kann eigentlich jeder Spielertyp mit dem Spiel klarkommen. Vielleicht hat dein Kumpel ja auch Bock, da mit dir anzufangen.

Oder bist du jetzt generell eher an Singleplayer-RPGs interessiert?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Du ein ECHTES Rollenspiel willst, kannst Du ja mal Neverwinternights 2 anschauen. Das ist so aufgebaut, dass Du zwar an vielen Stellen auch unterschiedliche Wege gehen kannst, also Mission B zuerst machen kannst und erst später Mission A usw., aber wenn Du dann mal vor Ort bist, gibt es an sich nur einen Weg, man muss also nicht lange rumsuchen, wo man langmuss.

Sich ein wenig mit den Eigenschaften beschäftigen, die ein Charakter bekommen kann, muss man aber halt immer, also welche Fähigkeiten sind sinnvoll, wie verteilt man seine Erfahrungspunkte usw. - die Kämpfe können rundenbasiert gemacht werden, denn Du hast mehrere Charaktere in einer "Party", die Du steuerst. Dann kannst Du in Ruhe überlegen, welcher Deiner Leute zB einen zauber macht, einen Fernangriff oder einen heimlichen Dolchangriff von hinten usw.


Evltl suchst Du aber ja gar kein reines Rollenspiel, sondern eher ein Actionspiel, bei dem man eher nebenbei auch Levelaufstiege hat? Da könnte man so was wie Batman oder Darksiders 2 anschauen, wobei die auch einiges an "Geschicklichkeit" erfordern. 

Ein MIttelding aus Action und Rollenspiel wäre so was wie Oblivion - das ist vom Prinzip her wie Gothic, aber VIEL leichter zugänglich, ich bin mit Gothic damals auch nicht zurechtgekommen, obwohl ich vorher viele Rollenspiele gespielt hatte. Oblivion ist zwar immer noch sehr Rollenspiellastig, aber es spielt sich bei den Kämpfen usw. quasi eher wie ein Egoshooter. Trotzdem musst Du überlegen, wie Du Deine Skills aufwertest, wenn Du ein Level aussteigst. Oblivion ist bei der noch aktuellen PCGames (Jubiläumsausgabe) mit dabei, da solltest Du mal Ausschau nach halten. Wenn Dir das gefällt, dann könntest Du auch mal Skyrim versuchen. Beide Spiele sind allerdigs "Open World", d.h.: du kannst quasi im ganzen Land rumlaufen und Quests bekommen, dabei kannst Du natürlich auch in Regionen kommen, die noch viel zu schwer für Dich sind, und es ist manchmal etwas schwer zu merken, was nun die "Hauptstory" ist. Aber dafür hast Du halt etliche Freiheiten, Du kannst zB die Aufforderung der hauptstory, zur Hauptstadt zu gehen, stundenlang igonieren und Nebenquests machen wie zB Wölfe töten, damit ein Bauer wieder in Ruhe arbeiten kann, oder für einen Barden ein bestimmtes Gesangsbuch aus einer Höhle holen, die von Trollen bewacht wird usw usw


----------



## Gast1669461003 (25. Oktober 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ein MIttelding aus Action und Rollenspiel wäre so was wie Oblivion - das ist vom Prinzip her wie Gothic, aber VIEL leichter zugänglich


 
Das würde ich nicht behaupten, schon allein wegen der ganzen Rassen, Klassen, Sternzeichen, Fähigkeiten und so weiter, die am Anfang doch sehr unübersichtlich und verwirrend sein können, wenn man noch nicht sehr viele Rollenspiele gespielt hat. Wenn ein Elder Scrolls, dann doch eher Skyrim, was ich noch etwas zugänglicher empfinde, weil sie ein paar teilweise unnötige Elemente gestrichen haben. 

Außerdem ist die Welt von Gothic (1&2) nicht so groß, es ist zielgerichteter und man verliert sich nicht so schnell. Deshalb verstehe ich nicht, wie du damit als Rollenspieler nicht zurecht kommen konntest.^^
Lediglich die Steuerung bei den ersten beiden Spielen war schon damals arg gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht unbedingt behaupten, schon allein wegen der ganzen Rassen, Klassen, Sternzeichen, Fähigkeiten und so weiter, die am Anfang doch sehr unübersichtlich und verwirrend sein können, wenn man noch nicht sehr viele Rollenspiele gespielt hat.


 natürlich hast Du viele Elemente, aber es ist im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Rollenspielen nicht so einfach möglich, den Charakter zu "verskillen", d.h. auch wenn Du Null Ahnung hast, kannst Du es ohne große Probleme spielen. Und da man es ja grad als Zusatz in der PCgames bekommen kann, wäre es auch im Grunde kein rausgeworfenes Geld, wenn man es einfach mal antestet - ganz im Gegensatz zu Syrim: wenn ihm DAS nicht gefällt, hat er gleich 30€ rausgehauen.





> Außerdem ist die Welt von Gothic (1&2) nicht so groß, es ist zielgerichteter und man verliert sich nicht so schnell. Deshalb verstehe ich nicht, wie du damit als Rollenspieler nicht zurecht kommen konntest.^^


 es ging mir da gar nicht um die Weltgröße, sondern Steuerung, Kämpfe, (fehlender) Leitfaden, KEINE großen Klassen/Rassenauswahl usw. - zurechtkommen ist vlt das falsche Wort, ich bin damit aber nicht warm geworden. Morrowind fand ich noch viel grauenhafter, da bin ich stundenlang rumgelaufen, ohne zu wissen, was ich als nächsten machen sollte. Von den ersten 10 Quests konnte ich 8 bei weitem noch nicht erfüllen, da für das Erfüllen bestimmte Werte nötig warne, für die noch 2-3 Lebelaufstiege fehlten. Eine weitere Quest war einfach zu schwer. Das einzige, was ich geschafft hatte, war ich glaub ein par Ratten in einem Keller zu besiegen. Beim Raumlaufen durch die Welt hab ich dann versucht, durch Kämpfe mit Tieren usw. Erfahrung zu sammeln, bin aber auch zig mal gestorben und hab neu geladen, es woanders versucht, und irgendwann hatte ich einfach keinen Bock mehr.

Ich hatte vorher Rollenspiele gespielt wie Champions of Krynn, Baldurs Gate, Icewind Dale, Ultimate 7 oder 8, Land of Lore, Eye of the Beholder, Neverwinternights usw.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (25. Oktober 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> zurechtkommen ist vlt das falsche Wort, ich bin damit aber nicht warm geworden.


 
Das ist natürlich ein gewaltiger Unterschied.^^

Nur bezweifle ich sehr, sehr stark, dass er mit Oblivion allein schon wegen des Umfangs und der Möglichkeiten zurecht kommen wird, wenn ihn Mass Effect schon überfordert (wo schon wegen der Anzahl der Begleiter verskillen nicht weiter schlimm ist). 

Wenn es aber gerade der PCGames beiliegt klar, warum nicht...


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Oktober 2012)

Du solltest Dich, wenn Du auf Retro stehst, an Wizardry 7 versuchen. Oder aktuell an Dark Souls.

Ja, ich weiß, er hat nach RPGs für "Einsteiger" gefragt. Aber ich bin ein Befürworter der "Lernen ohne Stützen/Schwimmflügel"-Methode.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß, er hat nach RPGs für "Einsteiger" gefragt. Aber ich bin ein Befürworter der "Lernen ohne Stützen/Schwimmflügel"-Methode.


 Wie war das noch: Du hast nen leichten Hirnschaden, weil Du mal mit 3 Jahren 20min unter Wasser warst, und einen steifen Arm von Deinem Fahrradsturz mit 4 Jahren? ^^


----------



## jakeroswell (26. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die ganzen Kommentare.
Ich werd wohl einfach mehr Zeit in das Spiel investieren müssen. Ich bin sicher dass ich dann auch besser zurecht kommen werde.
Oblivion hab ich schon zuhause liegen, bin ja Abonnent  Aber da wusste ich schon, dass ich mit was einfacherem anfangen muss.

MfG
jakeroswell


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2012)

wobei das Ding mit "Zeit investieren" auch nicht gemeint ist, das man wie in Falcon 4.0 700 Seiten Handbuch lesen muss, sondern es eigentlich schon reicht den Tooltip zu lesen


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (29. Oktober 2012)

Oder du probierst es einfach mal mit Arcania, das der aktuellen PCG ab morgen/übermorgen beiliegt. Leichter/einfacher gestrickt kann ein CRPG wohl kaum sein. Da musst du wirklich nicht viel überlegen oder dich reinarbeiten. Das Charaktersystem ist ebenso einfach, immerhin gibt es ein paar interessante Dialoge, ordentliche Grafik und guten Sound.


----------



## Sheggo (1. November 2012)

also einsteigerfreundlichere Spiele als Mass Effect oder Deus Ex HR wirst du kaum finden. aber es ist auch der Sinn eines RPGs, sich damit zu beschäftigen, sich Zeit zu nehmen und alles kennzulernen.

als Neuling im RPG solltest du dich auch gedanklich davon verabschieden, dass du "den richtigen Weg" finden musst, um das Spiel zu "gewinnen". viele Spiele haben viele Wege und Möglichkeiten, einige auch komplett unterschiedliche Ausgänge. der Reiz dabei ist, dass du das Spiel auf "deine Weise" spielst und die Richtung nicht vollkommen linear vorgegeben wird. dann wären wir bei Action-Adventure/Shooter 

ich würde dir empfehlen, mit einem modernen Spiel zu beginnen (die sind oft viel einfacher) und ein Genre zu wählen, was dich interessiert (Fantasy, Sci-Fi, Cyberpunk, etc). dann suchst du dir noch eins, was relativ gute Bewertungen hat. wenn du dann nach 10h immer noch nicht damit klar kommst, ist RPG einfach die falsche Welt für dich


----------



## subtrahierer (7. November 2012)

Wenn du ein eher seichtes, einfaches Rollenspiel suchst, wäre vielleicht Fable 3 etwas für dich.
Was bereitet dir denn Schwierigkeiten in diesem Genre? Tatsächlich der Kampf gegen Gegner? Oder der teilweise doch sehr Zahlenlastige CHarakterausbau?


----------

